# TWRP Date & Time



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay the TWRP time has never been correct for me; always an hour off, despite setting it in recovery. BUT yesterday I made a backup and the date was all F'ed up...1969-12-31..LOL (Dec. 31 1969) and the time was off by 4 hours or so. Anybody have any clue how to fix this or if it's a cause for concern?

Doesn't seem to be a huge biggie as time and date on the system is fine...correct at notification, in all apps, etc...it's just TWRP.


----------



## doktaphex (Apr 8, 2012)

ThunderRootedDragon said:


> Okay the TWRP time has never been correct for me; always an hour off, despite setting it in recovery. BUT yesterday I made a backup and the date was all F'ed up...1969-12-31..LOL (Dec. 31 1969) and the time was off by 4 hours or so. Anybody have any clue how to fix this or if it's a cause for concern?
> 
> Doesn't seem to be a huge biggie as time and date on the system is fine...correct at notification, in all apps, etc...it's just TWRP.


I was chatting with a few folks on irc, and IIRC eyeballer said it had something to do with how ASUS had implemented the clock function of the Prime. I could be wrong but I believe that was the gist of what he had to say.


----------



## ThunderRootedDragon (Sep 1, 2011)

doktaphex said:


> I was chatting with a few folks on irc, and IIRC eyeballer said it had something to do with how ASUS had implemented the clock function of the Prime. I could be wrong but I believe that was the gist of what he had to say.


Thanks....doesn't sound like I should worry too much about it than....what's weird though is that is just started happening...perhaps something offset it?


----------



## CharliesTheMan (Jul 15, 2011)

I dunno about the 1969 thing but what's really strange is that's exactly the same date that the HTC rezound was marking download stamps with when Ice Cream Sandwich leaks started dropping from HTC.

I have noticed that all of my backups are the wrong month, my TWRP things today's backups should be named 7-1-2012, I thought it was TWRP but I saw someone mention that the same thing was happening to them using clockwork mod recovery. Also my time is off by several hours but I contributed that to being some kind of time zone thing or something like the primes native timezone.


----------



## jiffy1080 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mine has really random dates. I try ROMs too often and found that once it will be right, and the next it will be wrong.

Sent from my AOKP OG Epic 4G


----------



## jazzyb (May 30, 2012)

CharliesTheMan said:


> I have noticed that all of my backups are the wrong month, my TWRP things today's backups should be named 7-1-2012, I thought it was TWRP but I saw someone mention that the same thing was happening to them using clockwork mod recovery.


I also have the TWRP +1 problem on the month, will check to see if the time is also out.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S II


----------



## mcj30606 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have the same +1 issue with dates in the backup filename on my tablet as well. Happens both with twrp and cwm. Dates are correct using both recoveries on my gnex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

